
Covid-19 antibodies may fade in as little as 2 months, study says - saalweachter
https://abcnews.go.com/Health/covid-19-antibodies-fade-months-study/story?id=71406787
======
rpiguy
Antibodies don't determine your immunity to future infection. Memory B cells
determine whether or not your body knows how to respond.

This has come up every time an article on antibodies has been posted. If
antibodies stay in your system for more than a few months there is something
wrong with you.

